# HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2010)

*HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*

Hmm, dann wär ich als Nicht-PCHG-Leser aber doch besser dran, oder?

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.80GHz AM3 9MB BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*

Ist also insgesamt schon um 20 EUR billiger geworden...

Bei Einführung hat die CPU 200 EUR gekostet...und das ist "noch gar nicht so lange her"


----------



## Rookie7 (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*

"Der 1055T kommt in 45 Nanometer, 2,8 GHz Takt, 6x 512 MiB L2, 6 MiB L3  und Thuban-Kern."

Der Cache ist ja mal cool.


----------



## TheGamler (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmm, dann wär ich als Nicht-PCHG-Leser aber doch besser dran, oder?
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.80GHz AM3 9MB BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook



Dachte ich auch gerade 
Ein Blick in die Preissuchmaschine ist viel wert
(wenn in dem Falle auch nurn paar Euro)


----------



## Lee (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*



Rookie7 schrieb:


> "Der 1055T kommt in 45 Nanometer, 2,8 GHz Takt, 6x 512 MiB L2, 6 MiB L3  und Thuban-Kern."
> 
> Der Cache ist ja mal cool.



Das ist allerdings kein Schreibfehler sondern beabsichtigt


----------



## butter_milch (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*



Rookie7 schrieb:


> "Der 1055T kommt in 45 Nanometer, 2,8 GHz Takt, 6x 512 MiB L2, 6 MiB L3  und Thuban-Kern."
> 
> Der Cache ist ja mal cool.



Rofl, ist das dein Ernst? :>


----------



## cLANs (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmm, dann wär ich als Nicht-PCHG-Leser aber doch besser dran, oder?
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.80GHz AM3 9MB BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook



Naja mit Versand (PayPal) spar ich 0,10€ 

HoH 186,85 €
M 186,75 €

Aber ich denke die "News" ist ehr auf den eigentlichem HoH Preis bezogen.


----------



## push@max (29. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*

Egal wo man den 6-Kerner kauft.

Der ist schon richtig günstig!


----------



## job314403 (30. April 2010)

*AW: HoH-Sonderpreis für PCGH-Leser: Phenom II X6 1055T für 179,90 [Anzeige]*

Na toll :/ Anfang des jahres erst n X4 hmm da kann man schon in Versuchung kommen bei dem Preis ^^


----------

